# Tierre Brown or Tony Bobbitt?



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

IMO, it's got to be Tierre Brown. He's getting 8.8ppg, 4.8apg and shooting over 50% from the field.:yes:


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Sad to say but Brown is the best pg we have.

His defense and outside shooting are not anything to note (and we need those things out of our point) but I love his ability to get into the lane and score.


----------



## K.O.B.E.B.R.Y.A.N.T. (Apr 3, 2004)

Brown :yes:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wilt_The_Stilt</b>!
> Sad to say but Brown is the best pg we have.
> 
> His defense and outside shooting are not anything to note (and we need those things out of our point) but I love his ability to get into the lane and score.


basically


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Brown. The only thing he's good at really is passing. But you need a third pg so i'd take him.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> The only thing he's good at really is passing.


I guess you haven't seen him play that much.


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

I like both, but I'm guessing Brown makes the team. Personally, I feel Bobbit has a brighter future in the L, but Brown is probably a better fit in LA with the need of a PG.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Brown is a nice fit. I wouldn't mind if the Lakers retained him and then traded him to Boston for Banks, though. Brown is a somewhat better passer and shooter than Banks, and would fit into the Celtics' style better. That trade or a Walton one should be going down in the next few weeks.


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Tierre Brown


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Brown. Although I have to say that it's pretty sad that an NBDL call-up is our best player at a particular position.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Too Early: Fighting for the last roster spot, Tierre Brown had his best game of the exhibition season Friday, scoring 15 points on 7-of-8 shooting with five assists and one turnover.

Brown blew past Clippers rookie Lionel Chalmers for baskets in the second quarter and has shown a knack for getting into the lane. With starter Chucky Atkins shooting just 28 percent so far, Tomjanovich was asked if Brown might get a start in the next week.

"I haven't thought that far ahead. It's been a crazy day for me," said Tomjanovich, who was stuck in traffic getting to Friday's game. "I know who Tierre Brown is, I've had him for a year. He fits a running style."

http://www.dailynews.com/Stories/0,1413,200~29583~2488094,00.html


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> Brown. Although I have to say that it's pretty sad that an NBDL call-up is our best player at a particular position.


He's not, he's the worst.


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

tierre is puttin up numbers in pre season doesnt say alot but says enuff 2 keep over bobbit


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> 
> 
> He's not, he's the worst.


Based on the pre-season alone Brown's easily been better than Atkins or Vujacic. Atkins has shot the ball terribly and Vujacic has shown an inability to finish at the basket or defend and has been inconsistent (to put it nicely) with his jumpshot. Brown's done the most with his time and has been our best PG in the pre-season. Of course, however, if you only look at the pre-season you could also come to the conclusion that Lamar Odom's the worst player on the Lakers... Still, Brown's outperformed our other two 1s and is earning his spot on the roster.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> 
> 
> He's not, he's the worst.


No, he's certainly better than Atkins and he's better than Sasha too.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Tierre Brown is the latest in a long line of scrub point guards who can't do anything besides run fast and attack the basket, but because they make a few nice-looking athletic plays, they dupe fans into thinking they're decent players. When I first started following the NBA, I used to fall for guys like this, but not anymore. I wouldn't want this guy anywhere near my active roster, let alone the starting lineup.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Tierre Brown is a lot better of a shooter than he would lead you guys to believe so far in the preseason based on what he did in the NBDL. 

Remember, Pargo shot like 18% his first two weeks in the NBA before going on the IR and rediscovering his shot.

I said Bobbitt was the best non-drafted player the minute the draft ended, but at this point Brown has more experience.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> Tierre Brown is the latest in a long line of scrub point guards who can't do anything besides run fast and attack the basket, but because they make a few nice-looking athletic plays, they dupe fans into thinking they're decent players. When I first started following the NBA, I used to fall for guys like this, but not anymore. I wouldn't want this guy anywhere near my active roster, let alone the starting lineup.


I'm not sure how much you've actually watched him play. If anything, he's relatively poor (well, inconsistent for sure) at attacking the basket. His best quality is as a fast break PG who can make the right decisions. In a backup role, he'd be a nice spark. I agree, though, that I don't want him to start, but the Lakers don't really have anyone that's better than him at the 1.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

What Brown does give the Lakers is a guy who can make the quick, efficient pass. A guy that doesnt hold onto the ball when a guy is wide open. Guys like Fisher, George, Rush and many others all poor/slow passers. 

The Lakers have not had a PG that can thoroughly distribute the ball in a long time.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> I'm not sure how much you've actually watched him play. If anything, he's relatively poor (well, inconsistent for sure) at attacking the basket. His best quality is as a fast break PG who can make the right decisions. In a backup role, he'd be a nice spark. I agree, though, that I don't want him to start, but the Lakers don't really have anyone that's better than him at the 1.


And I question how much you've seen Chucky Atkins play if you're concluding based on a few preseason games that he doesn't deserve to be in the rotation. Atkins may not be the greatest thing since sliced bread, and he may be sucking during the preseason, but at least he's proven as recently as last year with the Celtics that he's able to make outside shots, and he doesn't turn the ball over. In the NBA you need guards who can shoot, and Atkins and Kobe are the only Lakers who can.

Last spring the Blazers board was raving about Omar Cook's ability to lead the fast break and make great passes, but now Cook is struggling to make the Bobcats' roster. Jamison Brewer is that type of guy too. Like I said, there are plenty of scrub point guards. Not only that, Bryant and Odom are already great passers who play well on the break, so I don't see how Brown's "skills" are needed.

This is yet another example of how this board underrates veterans and overrates young players who haven't done squat in the NBA.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> 
> 
> And I question how much you've seen Chucky Atkins play if you're concluding based on a few preseason games that he doesn't deserve to be in the rotation. Atkins may not be the greatest thing since sliced bread, and he may be sucking during the preseason, but at least he's proven as recently as last year with the Celtics that he's able to make outside shots, and he doesn't turn the ball over. In the NBA you need guards who can shoot, and Atkins and Kobe are the only Lakers who can.
> ...


Look RP, I know exactly what you're saying. I'd be the first one to deride a person who claims that an NBDL player can play a solid role on a good Western Conference team. But in this case, Brown is actually a baller, he was the best point guard in the NBDL last season. The guy has shown what he can do this preseason. If given the same minutes in the same role on this same team, I really don't see any reason why he would do considerably worse in the regular season, unless he's injury prone or something. 

I don't want him to start, but he may have to. Atkins is capable of starting, I agree, he doesn't totally suck. He needs to get comfortable in this offense, however. And knowing that his role in the offense is just hitting open jumpers and running the break, he really shouldn't be struggling too much. But he is, hence Laker fan's disappointment with him. But sure, I wouldn't be surprised if he turns out to be semi-solid.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Keep them both and get rid of one of the small forwards. Tierre Brown can play why are these guys calling him a scrub point guard. A lot of points in the league have came from the minor leagues to have good careers. You dont have to be a top 10 pick.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Starbury03</b>!
> Keep them both and get rid of one of the small forwards. Tierre Brown can play why are these guys calling him a scrub point guard. A lot of points in the league have came from the minor leagues to have good careers. You dont have to be a top 10 pick.


My sentiments exactly.. :greatjob:


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

Keep both and buy out Chucky. Then turn Chucky into a bodyguard for Sasha.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

I prefer Brown, but better to keep both and get rid of one of the sf as mentioned earlier, with that I'd prefer it to be George.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Point guard Tierre Brown, a slightly taller version of Tyronn Lue, appears to have an edge over undrafted rookie guard Tony Bobbitt for the final roster spot.

Brown, who has played 58 games with three teams in a three-year NBA career, has averaged 9.8 points in the exhibition season and has adapted well to Tomjanovich's up-tempo vision.

"He gets the ball and advances it up the court," Tomjanovich said. "When you get somebody like that coming off the bench, it gives you a big boost."

If Brown makes the team, he will not receive a guaranteed contract because the Lakers need flexibility in case Karl Malone decides to come back after he recovers from off-season knee surgery.

The Lakers will trim their roster from 18 players to 15 by Monday afternoon.

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...,1,3811697.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

I would keep Brown also. He has the ability to get in the lane, which is invaluable off the bench. If he could be anything Bobby Jackson is then life would be good.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> In the NBA you need guards who can shoot, and Atkins and Kobe are the only Lakers who can.


Kareem Rush, Tierre Brown and Sasha Vujacic can all shoot very well.:yes:


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Fighting for the Lakers' final roster spot, Tierre Brown and Tony Bobbitt had dramatically different experiences in the last exhibition game.

With Chucky Atkins being assessed two quick fouls, Brown spent time playing with the Lakers' starters in the first and third quarters. He finished with 12 points on 4-of-7 shooting and six assists in 24 minutes.

"I am pretty satisfied with my performance. I think I did a good job and that was with limited minutes," Brown said. "I think as time goes on and I get to know the guys a little better, things will get better."

Bobbitt did not get off the bench but said he was not discouraged. The Lakers have until Monday afternoon to set their roster.

"Whatever happens, happens," Bobbitt said. "It's their decision."

http://www.dailynews.com/Stories/0,1413,200~29583~2498981,00.html


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Its quite a damn shame that we have this idiot roster full of sf's. Because both Brown and Bobbit are players who should be on this roster. 

I've changed my tune on Brown. He has improved significantly since he was last with Rudy in Houston. He plays with alot more confidence, he's aggressive attacks and has confidence to take his jumper. 

Bobbit just knows how to play he's also aggressive. Has a nice jumper and he's not in awe of the league. He compete's real hard and fills the lane nice on the break. 

Its really unfortunate the Lakers have this ill conceived roster.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*LAKER REPORT: Brown Is Unlikely Bonus at Guard*

By Ben Bolch, Times Staff Writer

The most transient member of the Lakers may have found more than another team. He may have found a home, if his spirited play and astounding assist-to-turnover ratio of nearly four to one hold up beyond preseason camp.

His name is Tierre Brown, and the Lakers are his fourth team in four seasons, if you don't count the Charleston Lowgators of the NBA's National Basketball Developmental League.

Brown was selected most valuable player of the NBDL last year after averaging 18.6 points, but he figures to open this season as the last man on the Laker bench.

That's fine with the 6-foot-2 point guard, who grew up in Iowa, La., (pop. 2,663) rooting for the Lakers in part because purple and gold were the colors of his junior high and high school teams.

"I never thought in my wildest imagination I'd be here," Brown said.

"If I could be here for the rest of my career, I'd definitely want to."

Brown averaged 10.1 points, 4.4 assists and 1.1 turnovers in the exhibition season.

"Tierre was great," Coach Rudy Tomjanovich said. "He's a great open-court player. With work, he can also do the other things, play in the half court and recognize situations."

Brown said his performance in seven exhibition games marked the best stint of a fledgling NBA career that also has included stops with the Houston Rockets, Cleveland Cavaliers and New Orleans Hornets, with whom he averaged 3.3 points in a combined 58 games.

"I really appreciate the opportunity," said Brown, who is not expected to receive a guaranteed contract so the Lakers can bring back Karl Malone if Malone wants to return from knee surgery. "Now, it's time to get it going."

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...,1,1648999.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba


----------

